# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Aknet

## Eni

Mina,

se pari urime qe ke marre persiper forumin e estetikes.

Se dyti kisha dicka, a mund te me sugjerosh disa preparate qe perdoren kryesisht per kurimin e akneve, sipas llojeve te ndryshmé te lekures.

Me interes do ishte ndonje sugjerim per llojet e preparateve qe pergatiten me bime e jo me kimikate, pasi keto te fundit sikur e demtojne me shume nje fytyre te acaruar.

Lloji im i lekures futet tek mikset, pra i yndyrshem, por dhe neutral.

faleminderit!

----------


## gjithcka asgje

kurse une do te doja  qe MIna te permendi dhe ushqimet qe ndikojne ne menyre negative tek aknet ,pasi me sa di une (pasi nuk kam shume njohuri ne kete fushe) kam degjuar qe ushqime te vecanta si psh. cokollatat  apo ushqimet pikante  kane ndikim shume te madh ne acarimin e lekures dhe gjeja me e mire per t`iu shmangur problemeve te tilla eshte qe te  evitohen ne max ushqime te tilla

----------


## Mina

Aknet me pergjithesi jane prezent ne fytyrat me yndyre. Nese jane masive ne lekure eshte mire te behet mbjellje e materialit te tyre ne kushte laboratorike, per te pare llojin e bakterieve qe gjenden ne te (zakonisht rezultojne me streptokok), dhe me pas duhet nje terapi me antibiotike per te luftuar infeksionin. Aknet jane prezent ne fytyre edhe si pasoje e problemeve hormonale. Ne kete rast gjeja e pare qe duhet bere eshte konsultimi me mjekun sepse eshte e domosdoshme te balancohet niveli i hormoneve ne organizem. Me pas, duhen perdorur produkte per fytyra te yndyrshme dhe me probleme. Konkretisht Late dhe Tonik qe perdoret 2 here ne dite ose edhe 1 here, maska qe perdoret 2 here ne jave ose 1 here, dhe kremi per fytyre te yndyrshme per te normalizuar sekrecionet e e yndyres ne fytyre.
Ne asnje menyre nuk keshillohet fondotinta (kremi puder) ne raste te tilla sepse duke u perpjekur t`e mbulojme aknet, e veshim lekuren me izolues dhe si pasoje ajo nuk merr oksigjenin e mjaftueshem. Une, ne Estetiken time nuk i aplikoj preparatet e pergatitura vete sepse do te ishte e pakendeshme te vinte era guzhine me veze apo banane, apo limon etj Une perdor produkte profesionale qe jane me baze bimore, por per Enin do te sugjeroja: ne rastet me akne duhet vendosur leng limoni ne te gjitha aknet, lihen per  rreth 10 minuta dhe pastrohen me nje tampon te paster te lagur me birre (birra Tirana eshte perfekte per kete trajtim), dhe me pas asnje shplarje apo veprim tjeter.
eni lekura jote eshte me me pak probleme per estetisten. Ajo do nje trajtim me Late dhe Tonik per fytyre mix dhe nje krem qe ta aplikosh ne pjeset e thata (ne ekstremet e faqeve) sepse rreze hundes dhe ne mjeker e ke kremin natyral, yndyren.
Per gjithshka asgje: ne rastet me akne jane te demshme ushqimet pikante, cokollatat dhe te skuqurat dhe kjo vlen jo vetem per ata qe kane probleme ne fytyre por per te gjithe. Ushqimet e skuqura jane te demshme per organizmin sepse nuk treten dhe pengojne metabolizmin te funksionoje normalisht.

----------


## Eni

Aknet më dalin me raste, por ama kur dalin i kam shume inat.

Dmth sa here qe te me dalin te perdor thjesht leng puro limoni mbi to. (Gjyshja ime e perdorte lekuren e limonit ne dimer mbi duar, per t'i zbutur ato nga acarimet)
Por une qe s'para kam birre ne shtepi, ne vend te saj me cfare t'i pastroj me pas ato ?
Dhe dicka po mbi aknet; ca thone duhet s'duhet ti ngacmosh e ca te tjere thone; kur mbledhin qelb mund t'i shtrydhes se u iken e nuk mbidhet me apo te perhapet.

Mina, si specialiste, cila eshte e verteta?

Une, asnjehere s'kam perdorur tonik apo krem late, pasi mendoja se cdo lloj kimikati me demton apo me shumon yndyren tek mjekra apo rreth hundes.

Ti me keshillon t'i perdore ato ?

Kremi ne cfare moshe keshillohet te perdoret nga femrat?

----------


## Mina

Aknet nuk duhen ngacmuar sepse kane fazen e vet te pjekurise. Gjate trajtimit te fytyres me aparat, perdoret nje llambe qe rrezaton mbi to (HF), kjo ben tharjen dhe eliminimin e tyre. Cdo fytyre ka specifiken e vet dhe sejcila trajtohet me produktet respektive. Fytyrat jane ndryshe nga njera tjetra persa i perket llojit te lekures. Po radhis llojet:
Fytyre me probleme
Fytyre e yndyrshme
Fytyre sensibel
Fytyre delikate
Fytyre normale
Fytyre mikse
Nuk eshte e thene qe cdokush te kete vetem nje problem ne fytyren e tij. Ka fytyra delikate me yndyre dhe te thata. Ka fytyra me yndyre por edhe sensibel njekohesisht. 
Dua te di  moshen tende Eni per te te dhene nje pergjigje. Gjithsesi, ne moshen 25 vjec mund te fillosh trajtimin me ushqyes sic eshte kremi. Nese jetoni ne Shqiperi, eshte e domosdoshme mbrojtja e fytyres nga ambjenti qe eshte shume i ndotur.

----------


## olsen

kjo qe po ju them une eshte shume e vertete dhe njekohesisht interesante.mina tha shkaqet qe akne ndodh por nuk tha sherimin e vertete qe duhet bere.sic e thashe tek tema "pucrrat ne gjoks"une kam nenen qe eshte farmaciste dhe koleget e saj specializohen vecanerisht per kete gje.kur shkon tek dermatologu ti ,ai padyshim do te thote te perdoresh krema te tilla per llojin e lekures dhe problemit qe ke.ai nuk e thote kete qe te ndihmoj ty ,por e thote qe te ndihmoje xhepin e tij.kremat jane te kota dhe me efekt te perkohshem.ato ne realitet nuk ta zgjidhin problemin.dermatologet ne realitet jane njesoj si te gjithe mjeket e tjere .ata kurre s'ta thone te verteten sepse nuk perfitojne nga ajo.sa me shume krema qe perdor ti ,aq me shume pare ne xhepin e mjekut.e vetmja zgjidhje eshte pastrimi i vazhdueshem[perditshem] i gjakut dhe i melcise.do te duket e cuditshme  dhe do me pyesesh;c'fare ka te bej pastrimi i gjakut dhe  sidomos ai i melcise me lekuren dhe pucrrat e mija?                          melcia eshte organi kryesor per shendetine njeriut nga brenda ashtu edhe jashte.pastrimi i gjakut ndihmon ne punimin ne rregull te qelizave te trupit.tani kjo nuk eshte e nevojshme per te gjithe njerezit ,por vetem per ata qe kane probleme me akne.ti zoteri ke probleme me akne sepse trupi jot nuk eshte ne gjendje ta luftoj aknen.shkaku eshte genetics ,dmth rrjedh nga familja.ti duhet ti japesh trupit mineralet e duhura dhe njekohesisht duhet ta pastrosh nga bacteria dhe toxins qe ka brenda gjaku dhe sidomos melcia.per pastrimin e perditshem te gjakut dhe te melcise ti duhet te flasesh me nje mjek ose farmacist qe nuk merret me lekuren.vitaminat e dhe c jane parimore per zhvillimin e duhur te qelizave sepse ato qeliza kane te bejne shume me lekuren.dalja ne diell eshte gjithashtu shume e rendesishme dhe aspak e demshme derisa ti vazhdon metoden e mesiperme.balanca e hormones behet e mundur nga vete trupi nqs se ai eshte i paster nga brenda dhe ka mineralet e duhura.bakteria s'ka te bej aspak me problemin tend ,ketu e kam fjalen per bakterian e lekures ose zhulin.sa njerez ka qe s'lahen vazhdimisht ,sidomos ne shqiperi dhe s'kane akne.e rendesishme eshte ta pish lengun e limonit ,vajin e peshkut ,cajin e malit dhe sidomos perimet e pagatuara.duhet te heqesh dore nge yndyrat dhe gjerat e ferguara,gjithashtu gjerat me shume miell dhe gjithashtu orizi eshte i demshem per sherimin e aknet.pra kremat jane te kota dhe nuk te japin rezultatin qe deshiron.pastrimi i melcise dhe i gjakut ,dhe gjithashtu mineralet e duhura sic jane vitaminat e dhe c jane sherimi i vetem dhe i plote pa diskutim.

----------


## Mina

kur shkon tek dermatologu ti ,ai padyshim do te thote te perdoresh krema te tilla per llojin e lekures dhe problemit qe ke.ai nuk e thote kete qe te ndihmoj ty ,por e thote qe te ndihmoje xhepin e tij.kremat jane te kota dhe me efekt te perkohshem.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Kjo pjese e mendimit tend nuk me pelqen Olsen. Edhe farmacite jane private dhe keshtu mund te mendojme edhe per farmacistin. Natyrisht qe qellimi i bisnesit eshte te sigurosh te ardhura por kjo shkon paralel me kenaqesine qe te jep rezultati i trajtimit qe sugjeron per klientet. Nese une i sugjeroj klientit nje produkt, me vlen me shume efikasiteti i tij se sa fitimi sepse ne rast se klienti mbetet i pakenaqur nga trajtimi, une do te isha e falimentuar.  Kremrat nuk jane te kote sepse terheqja e tyre nga klientet eshte e konsiderueshme.

----------


## Leila

Une s'kisha patur akne... deri sa vajta ne plazh veres qe kaloi dhe u nxiva. Akoma i kam shenjat ne lekure pas shpatullave  :i ngrysur: 

Ushqimet pikante ta acarojne lekuren  po pate nje lloj semundje lekure qe quhet Rosacea. Une e kam kete, por  ushqimet pikante nuk me acarojne. Sa per cokollatat... nuk i ndahem dot  :buzeqeshje:  

Gjithashtu, pi shume uje. Une pi rrotull 5lbs./dite (2 1/2 kg. c'do dite). Ben diference, me beso! Lengu i limonit i perzier me uje te ben mire edhe kur nuk ke akne. Ne vere te ndihmon si "freskim" kur s'ke kohe ta lash fytyren ne mes te dites.

----------


## Mona

Eni eshte nje praparat qe ka dale kohet e fundit nese je ne USA dhe eshte shume i mire per fytyren, por sorry qe nuk po me kujtohet tani emri por sa ta shoh ne tv do ta tregoj dhe ajo blehet vetem me te pororsitur.  Desha te theksoj qe ato mund te kalojne me kalimin e moshes pasi vellait tim ashtu i kaluan dhe pasi perdori disa kremra qe megjithese ia kam blere vete nuk po kujtohen por mund ti gjesh ne cdo dyqan.

----------


## ChuChu

Marre nga SPEKTRI

Akne në moshë të rritur? Ja shkaktarët dhe zgjidhja e këtij problemi




Nuk je më në periudhën e adoleshencës por puçrrat të torturojnë akoma?
Ndoshta nuk e di por mund të jenë sinjali i ndonjë gjendje jo të mirë të organizmit tënd.

Aknet: një shqetësim që prek më shumë se sa 5 për qind të të rinjëve ndërmjet moshës 14 dhe 19 vjeçare të të dy sekseve. Por ky është një problem që mund të paraqitet dhe në moshën e rritur dhe pse me një frekuencë më të vogël (rreth 10 për qind e grave nga mosha 30 deri në 35 vjeç). Mund të ndodhë gjatë një periudhe stresi psikofizik (siç dëshon Danjela që në moshën 30 vjeçare është sërisht nën ankthin e puçrrave). Por jo vetëm kaq: puçrrat janë rezultat i një çekuilibrimi të fortë hormonal që është tipik për disa faza të jetës femërore siç është puberteti, shtatzania dhe menopauza. Shumë shpesh egziston tendenca për ta nënvleftësuar këtë problem. Në të vërtetë një kërkim i studiuesve amerikanë mbi këtë fakt ka zbuluar se 70 për qind e personave që vuajnë nga ky shqetësim nuk marrin asnjë lloj kure. Ja se çfarë i ndodh lëkurës dhe se si mund ta kurojmë këtë problem të saj.

Dëshmia e Danielës
Kam patur akne kur isha një vajzë e vogël dhe kam menduar se tashmë ai ishte një kapitull i mbyllur. Por nuk ishte kështu. Sot në moshën 30 vjeçare e kam fytyrën të mbushur me puçrra që do të ishin të përshtatëshme për një vajzë në moshën 14 vjeçare. Në të vërtetë gjendem përballë një momenti shumë delikat: kam pak kohë që kam ndërruar punë dhe aktiviteti im i ri më kërkon shumë impenjim dhe përgjegjësi. Por me të gjitha këto puçrra çfarë imazhi do të krijoj? Sigurisht një imazh jo fort të besueshëm, pastaj pyes vetes se për çfarë motivi më janë rishfaqur aknet, ndoshta është pasojë e ndonjë ushqimi ndaj të cilit organizmi im është jotolerant? Këto puçrra mund të më kalojnë vetë apo duhet që të marr ndonjë mjekim?
Specialistët thonë se aknet e vona të Danielës mund të jenë pasojë e stresit që po përjeton në punë. Për të arritur ritmet e përcaktuara nga aktiviteti ri i punës, organizmi prodhon një sasi të madhe hormonesh sidomos androgjene që garantojnë energji por që kanë në shënjestër të tyre lëkurën. Janë pikërisht këto hormone përgjegjës për tipe të ndryshme aknesh. Por në këtë rast këto puçrra kanë dhe një shtytje psikologjike. Praktikisht nëpërmjet shfaqjes së tyre mëndja përpiqet të komunikojë një situatë jo të qetë të saj. Në rastin konkret, Daniela shumë e orientuar nga puna dhe nga karriera po personifikohet në një rol tipik nmashkullor. Për këtë arsye kura e parë është që të ngadalësohen ritmet. Të rritet kujdesi dhe për anën e jashtme duke ndryshuar qoftë prerjen e flokëve apo duke frekuentuar për disa seanca me rradhë një institut bukurie. Më pas duhet të përpiqeni që problemet në punë t'i zgjidhni duke shfrytëzuar prakticitetin dhe emotivitetin, dy veçori thelbësore të inteligjencës femërore. Përsa i përket ushqimit nuk egziston asnjë lloj intolerancë e aftë për të krijuar akne. Për sa i përket mjekimit duhet të heqësh dorë nga medikamentet e krijuara vetë por t'i drejtohesh një dermatologu pasi aknet kërkojnë një trajtim special.
Jo gjithmonë aknet kanë shkaktare gjendjen psikologjike, ja dhe disa shkaktarë konkretë të akneve:
Produktet kosmetike
Kremrat apo fondatinat me shumë yndyrë provokojnë një irritim të lëkurës që më pas çon në krijimin e puçrrave dhe të pikave të zeza.
Vepro kështu: Hiq dorë nga trukimi për rreth dy javë dhe trajtoje lëkurën me peroksid benzoli. Pastaj zgjidh produkte kozmetike oil free.
Ilaçet
Terapië me kortizon apo me ilaçet kundër depresionit mund që të dikojnë tek lëkurat e ndjeshme. Të njejtat probleme shkaktojnë dhe terapitë për zëvëndësimin e hormoneve apo ato që shndrrohen në testerone në organizmin femëror.
Vepro ështu: Shpjegoja mjekut tënd efektet anësore të kurave të cilat po merr dhe specialisti do të arsyetojë nëse duhet të ndërpritet kura apo të zëvëndësohet mjekimi.
Çfarë duhet të dimë për puçrrat.
Është faji i konsumimit të sallamit
E gabuar. Nuk egziston asnjë lloj ushqimi i aftë për të krijuar puçrra dhe pse disa elemente mund të çojnë më përkeqësimin e tyre. Ato me rrezik më të madh janë salumet, të fërguarat, çokollatat, sheqernat por vetëm në qoftë se konsumohen në sasi të mëdha.
Dielli bën mrekullira 
E vërtetë dhe e gabuar. Aknet përmirësohen gjatë stinës së bukur. Rezet ultra violetë kanë një veprim dizinfektues në lëkurë. Por duhet të bëhet kujdes që ekspozimi ndaj diellit të mos bëhet në orët më të nxehta të ditës dhe jo për periudha të gjata, pasi po të njejtat rreze mund të çojnë dhe në përkeqësim të akneve.
Kurrë të mos i shtypësh puçrrat
E vërtetë. Rrezikon vetëm që të thellosh infeksionin apo të krijosh një shenjë në lëkurën tënde.
Idel është truku mbulues
E gabuar. Një truk i rënduar nuk i fsheh puçrrat dhe është i rrezikshëm. Ndalon ajrosjen e lëkurës dhe i përkeqëson puçrrat. Por egzistojnë produkte kosmetike specifike të lëkurës për këtë problem , që nuk dëmtojnë por madje dhe janë kurative. Në të njejtën kohë janë të afta dhe t'i mbulojnë mirë puçrrat.
Problemi i ankeve është pasojë e mungesës së higjenës.
E gabuar. Higjena dhe pse është e domosdoshme për të patur një lëkurë të shëndetëshme nuk është shkaktare e akneve.
Merri në konsideratë arsyet e tua dhe do të shohësh që puçrrat do të zhduken
Një veshje speciale. Lëkura nuk është vetëm një shtresë mbrojtëse por është barriera që shënon kufirin mes teje dhe botës që të rrethon. Për këtë arsye është nga të parat që tregon një gjëndje jo të mirë të brendësisë tënde. Puçrrat në të vërtetë janë një mbledhje e atyre shqetësimeve të brendëshme që gjejnë një mënyrë për të dalë jashtë. Kjo është e mundur falë një lidhje të drejtëpërdrejtë mes lëkurës dhe gjendjes psikologjike.
Emocione & Co
Streset, sidomos ato emotive kapen menjëherë nga sistemi limbik, zona më antike e trurit tonë, e përcaktuar që të kapë emocionet dhe reagimet tona më intensive. Kjo pjesë e trurit është e lidhur dhe me sistemin endokrin. Në qoftë se përjeton një tension të zgjatur psikologjik apo fizik rezultati mund të jetë: Disa hormne që shtohen vetëm për të krijuar një forcë më të madhe fizike rriten më shumë se sa një nivel normal duke shkaktuar reagime të lëkurës.
Personaliteti në rrezik
Ky mekanizëm bëhet më i ndjeshëm në qoftë se je një tip i pavendosur, i paaftë për të reaguar apo për të vlerësuar fjalët dhe veprmet e tua. Dhe puçrrat në këtë rast bëhen një mjet për të shprehur gjendjen tëndë të sikletshme. Por bëj kujdes pasi ka një efekt të menjëherëshëm: lëkura është gjithnjë në dukje dhe nuk mund t'i shpëtojë nga shikimi atyre që të rrethojnë.

----------


## angeldust

Kur akne kanë zonjat

Problemet dhe lekura e shndritshme, nuk jane me ceshtje vetem e adoleshenteve. Tani, ashtu si dhe rrudhat, shqetesojne edhe tridhjete vecaret apo edhe moshat me te medha. Ja shkaqet dhe menyrat e sherimit te nje shqetesimi te ketyre koheve

Njehere e nje kohe, pucrat kishin nje afat. Nisnin te shfaqeshin rreth moshes dymbedhjete - trembedhjete vjecare dhe zgjasnin gjate periudhes se adoleshences. Ne njefare menyre ishin shenje e turbullimeve qe perfshinn trupin dhe ndjenjat ne ate periudhe. Pastaj zhdukeshin, diku perpara ditelindjes se njezete, per te mos u kthyer me. Nje clirim, liria pas nje bashkejetese te sforcuar, pergjegjese per shume probleme, edhe psikologjike. Sot megjithate duket se gjerat kane ndryshuar dhe ato pucra, qe te shfaqura ne adoleshence mund te ngjallnin ndjesine e njomeshtise, vazhdojne te dalin edhe tek te tridhjetat, ne tridhjete e pese apo edhe ne dyzete vjec. Dhe njomeshti kane vertete shume pak. 

Pergjegjesit kryesore 

Ne pamje te pare, problemet e lekures se adoleshenteve dhe te atyre ne moshe madhore, ngjajne si e njejta gje. Ne te vertete, ndryshimet ekzistojne dhe jane te medha. Aknet tradicionale, ato qe godasin gjate adoleshences, shkaktohen nga nje rritje e ndjeshmerise se gjendrave qe sekretojne hormonet (dhe jo nga ndryshimet hormonale sic mendohet gabimisht). Ndjeshmeri qe provokon nje rritje te sekrecioneve dhjamore. Perkundrazi, aknet qe godasin femrat ne moshe madhore nuk jane domosdoshmerisht akne: problemi eshte i ndryshem por pasojat mbi lekure jane te njejtat. Arsyet mund te jene te shumefishta. Ketu hyjne ne loje turbullimet hormonale. Dhe pikerisht per kete arsye problemi vihet re gjate periudhes paramenstruale. Por a eshte nje problem qe ka te beje vetem me hormonet? Ne shumicen e rasteve duket se eshte pikerisht keshtu. Shpesh megjithate ndryshimet e tyre varen nga stresi. Dhe ky nuk eshte justifikimi i zakonshem per cdo lloj problemi: ankthi dhe nervozizmi jane me te vertete pergjegjes per ndryshimet kimike dhe hormonale. Keshtu eshte shpjeguar se perse kjo forme e aknes se vone eshte nje shqetesim tipik i diteve te sotme. Pergjithesisht eshte keshtu. Tensioni, te cilit i nenshtrohemi sot, nuk ekzistonte njezete vjet te shkuara. Por ndoshta grate e brezave te meparshem nuk e kishin kete shqetesim, sepse jeta e tyre, perfshire edhe ate hormonale, ishte e ndryshme. Benin me teper femije, plakeshin me shpejt. Tani perkundrazi, ekuilibrat kane ndryshuar. 

Ceshtje te dietes dhe kozmetikes 

Nese stresi dhe hormonet jane shkaktaret kryesore, eshte gjithashtu e vertete qe ekzistojne te tjere faktore qe nxisin shfaqjen e pucrave tek lekurat e moshes se pjekur. Si perdorimi i disa loj ilaceve, tip kortizoni, qe dobeson sistemin imunitar dhe lehteson perhapjen e baktereve qe infektojne poret. Apo ndotja: smogu dhe pluhurat e pranishem ne ajer mund te bllokojne poret duke e ndaluar keshtu yndyren te dale te siperfaqe te lekures. Ka raste te tjera qe shkaku duhet kerkuar tek ushqimi. Dhe kjo nuk ka te beje me sallamin apo cokollaten sic besohet. Problemi mund te jete thjesht nje intolerance ushqimore. Dhe ne fund, edhe produktet kozmetike te gabuara per llojin e lekures mund te shkaktojne probleme. Pastruesit teper te forte eleminojne shtresen e siperme, qe mbron lekuren, duke e veneate perpara kushtit per "t'u mbrojtur", kur ajo prodhon me teper yndyre. Por edhe kremrat teper te pasura mund te shkaktojne deme, duke bllokuar poret, qe pastaj infektohen. 

Pucrat apo rudhat? 

Problemi i zgjedhjes se kozmetikeve te pershtatshem eshte ndoshta edhe me i veshtire ne rastin e lekures se moshave madhore qe kane probleme me aknet. Duket ne fakt e veshtire te arrijme te bejme bashke perdorimin e produkteve specifike, ne menyre qe te normalizojme sasine e yndyres ne lekure, me trajtimet kunder moshes, te cilat jane me te pasura. Por ceshtja duket me e lehte nga sa ngjan. Objektivi i produkteve kozmetike te lekurave miste apo te yndyrshme, nuk eshte "te thajne", por te rregullojne sekretimin e yndyres dhe te arrijne nje hidratim te vertete dhe normal te lekures. Produktet e reja kunder pucrave jane shume me pak agresive se ato te dikurshmet, nuk kane nje veprim te forte anti-estetik si ne te shkuaren. Nje kompromis i duhur do te ishte te zgjidhje produktet qe ne baze te tyre kane alfahidroziaket, si acidi glikoloik, retinoik, citrik, te gjitha me aksion te dyfishte. Nga njera ane, rinovojne shtresen me siperfaqesore te epidermes, "hapin" poret; nga ana tjeter kane perberes hidratante dhe antirrudhe. Ata perdoren ne rastet e lekures te prirur per t'u mbushur me akne. Ne Shtetet e Bashkuara acidi glikolik perdoret deri edhe per te kuruar aknet klasike. 

Pastrues delikate 

Ne rastet e lekures se papaster, eshte i persosur "peeling"-u me acid glikolik. Ne radhe te pare pastron lekuren ne thellesi dhe per me teper, u lejon trajtimeve te aplikuara me pas te veprojne me mire. Persa u takon trajtimeve, qe behen vete ne shtepi dhe jo ne klinikat apo sallonet e bukurise, duhet pasur parasysh qe te mos perdoren kurre pastrues agresive, edhe pse mund te japin ndjesine qe "pastrojne" lekuren. Me mire eshte te zgjidhen sapune - jo sapune, shkuma delikate dhe qumesht pastrues qe nuk e heqin krejtesisht filmin mbrojtes te siperfaqes se lekures. Nese "make-up"-i i te shkuares mund te jepte ndonje problem, sot situata ka ndryshuar. Sepse pika e forte e ketyre produkteve ne ditet e sotme nuk eshte me trukimi por menyra sesi hiqet ky truk: ne fund te dites eshte e detyrueshme te eleminosh cdo mbetje te grimit, per te evituar qe te infektoje poret. Po scrub-i? Duhet te jete i lehte, dhe te mos behet me teper se nje here ne jave. Per te thithur yndyren e tepert, ideale jane locionet, picetat e posacme qe permbajne pastrues dhe krempudra me efekt matifant. Funksionon si te ishte puder talk qe perthith yndyren. 

Revista Klan, Maj 2005

----------


## angeldust

Plus nje kritike te vogel:

Acidi glikolik nuk perdoret ne Sh.B.A. per te kuruar aknet klasike sic thote artikulli. Nqs. perdoret ( qe une nuk di), mund te jete si thjesht dicka komerciale, por nuk mban asnje lloj vend nderi ne listat e mjekeve me sa di une.

----------


## Mina

Ne Shtetet e Bashkuara acidi glikolik perdoret deri edhe per te kuruar aknet klasike. 
*********************************
Acidi glikolik perdoret edhe ketu madje me shume efikasitet. Nuk eshte dicka komerciale por perdoret nga nje profesionist per mrekulli dhe nese zbatohen kriteret ai te jep rezultate te shkelqyera. 
Aknet kane terapite e tyre te cilave u paraprin bashkepunimi. Estetistja dorezohet ne rastin e abuzimeve. Kur nuk je e afte t'i permbahesh dietave te pasura me vitamina dhe te varfera ne yndyrna nuk mund te kesh sukses.

----------


## Humdinger

Jodjo mi cupke! Nje pike aty ku e ke hallin e je per mrekulli.

----------


## Humdinger

> Jodjo mi cupke! Nje pike aty ku e ke hallin e je per mrekulli.


Jodjo ka vend të parë në zhdukjen në kohë rekord të puçrave....flasim për 1 ditë, e shumta 2 dhe nuk e ke më problemin .

----------


## Rebele

_Proactive_ kam pas perdorur më perpara per zhdukjen e pucrrave te fytyres- jo keq, por duhet perdorur per nje kohe relativisht te gjate (rreth 2 jave) qe te beje efekt.

----------


## angeldust

Mina te pershendes.  :buzeqeshje:  
Nga burimet e mia acidi glikolik nuk eshte nje ingredient aktiv, dmth. akneve s'ju ben gje ai. Ne ndonje perzierje mund te sherbeje thjesht si vegla ose mediumi ku te hidhet brenda tij dhe te perzihet ingredienti aktiv kunder akneve. 

Benzoyl peroxide nga ana tjeter eshte nje ingredient i njohur aktiv kunder akneve, qe jepet dhe rekomandohet ne mase nga mjeket ne Sh.B.A. sepse ka nje funksion te perkufizuar farmakologjik: ben reaksion me yndyrren ne fytyre dhe si rrjedhoje vret Propionium bacterium te akneve, dhe sjell tharjen e tyre.Per shembull sapo lexova qe *benzoyl peroxide* qenka ingredienti aktiv tek _Proactiv_ i Rebeles. Benzoyl peroxide eshte ingredienti aktiv edhe ne _Clearasil_, marke e njohur dhe kjo.  Ndryshimi midis Proactiv dhe Clearasil pra nuk eshte ingredienti aktiv, i cili kryen punen qe duam ne, por thjesht vegla ose tretesi ku benzoyl peroxide gjendet. (Vegla ose tretësi si puna e acidit glikolik, eshte pergjegjes per tejcimin sa me efikas te ingredientit aktiv atje dhe ashtu sic duhet ne lekure, jo se eshte fare pa rendesi dhe ajo.)

Nje tjeter ingredient aktiv eshte *acidi salicilik*, sepse tret shtresat e vdekura ose qelizat e vdekura mbi lekure dhe i heq ato. Ne te kundert keto qeliza te vdekura do rrinin mbi lekure dhe do bllokonin poret duke sjelle akne. *Resorcinoli* dhe *sulfuri*, ingrediente aktive, veprojne ne te njejten menyre si acidi salicilik kunder akneve gjithashtu, keratolitikë.

Te gjitha keto me siper mund t'i blesh pa recete.
Kurse me recete jepen antibiotike: *tetracikline* ose *erithromicine* nqs. bakteriet jane shkaku kryesor (por tetraciklina s'mund t'ju jepet femijeve).
Gjithashtu me recete ka dhe *dose te ulet kontraceptivesh orale*, per femrat mbi 15 vjec. Jo gjithmone punon, varet nga femra.

Pastaj kur s'te ben derman asgje, ja fusin me *isotretinoin* (derivativ sintetik i vitamines A), me e njohur me firmen Accutane® qe punon ne 90% te rasteve (shifer shume e mire), por mund te kete shume efekte anesore... nder kryesoret deformitete te femijes ne rast se ngelesh shtatzene ose i jep gji per femrat, ose ne rast se ngel partneren shtatzene per meshkujt.
Gjithashtu me rralle jane verejtur edhe depresion dhe tendenca vetevrasjeje. Uppsss!  :ngerdheshje: 


Tani per akne te lehta ekspozimi ne rreze dielli ndihmon dhe qeteson inflamimet, sadopak. Rrezet ultraviolet mund te sherbejne si nje antibakterial i lehte. Por sidoqofte ekspozimi i tepruar me budallek ne diell s'eshte mire per lekuren dhe sidomos rrudhat, dihet. 

Kshu, kshu puna....  :buzeqeshje: 
angeldust.

----------


## korcaprincess

Edhe un ashtu si Rebi , rekomandoj PROACTIVE. rekomandohet dhe per sensitive skin in curing the acne. Shume produkte qe shiten over the counter for curing acne, jane kaq te ashpra dhe me perqindje te larte salycid acid or benzoyl perocide that they actually irritate the skin so much that it can make the acne worse.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ka shume keqkuptime persa i perket akneve.  Pastrimi i siperfaqes se lekures nuk eshte vecanerisht efektiv ne parandalimin apo sherimin e akneve, sepse bakteria qe shkakton ato jeton thelle ne gjendrat e yndyres.  Deri me sot, kerkimet shkencore nuk kane treguar ndonje lidhje direkte midis akneve dhe dietes.

Zakonisht, dermatologjistet rekomandojne mjekime antibakteriale si erithromicine apo klindamicine, pasi keto te fundit kane treguar efikasitet ne luftimin e bakterjes propioni.  Megjithate, perdorimi i teperuar i antibiotikeve shkakton efekte te tjera anesore si psh. zhdukjen e mikrobiotes normale, dhe per kete nuk eshte i rekomandueshem per nje kohe te gjate.

----------


## Mina

Aknet nuk i shkakton bakteria. Aknet shkaktohen nga grumbullimi i sebos qe eshte sekrecion i gjendrave yndyrore. dhe ky sekrecion akumulohet poshte pikave te zeza qe sherbejne shpesh si tapa dhe bllokojne rrjedhjen e lengut seborrik. Pikerisht ky sekrecion eshte terren bakteriesh dhe nese keni vene re, aknet skuqen dhe fryhen per shkak te zhvillimit e shumezimit te bakterieve. Pastrimi i fytyres eshte i domosdoshem pikerisht per kete fakt. Ky trajtim ben me se miri eksfoljimin e lekures dhe heqjen e pikave te zeza, ushqyerjen, hidratimin etj. Aknet kane terapi te vecante qe ekuilibron sekrecionin e yndyres.

----------

